# Oh no- leftovers again!



## Peeb (Sep 5, 2017)

Water drops on plastic wrap.

Original background for image was brown (soup) but I preferred blues, so ...




water drops on plastic by Peeb-USA, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear (Sep 5, 2017)

I like textures.


----------



## T.C.Behind_the_Best (Sep 5, 2017)

Cool textures. 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## goooner (Sep 6, 2017)

Very cool, might make a nice B&W as well.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 6, 2017)

Cool. You proved once again that interesting images are everywhere for those who will open their eyes.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 6, 2017)

Nice!  Well done.


----------

